# Tempestade Tropical GERT (Atlântico 2011 #AL07)



## adiabático (14 Ago 2011 às 11:09)

Formou-se no Atlântico a sétima depressão tropical da temporada, que se espera vir a adquirir a intensidade de tempestade tropical e atingir a Bermuda. Será, nesse caso, a Tempestade Tropical GERT.












A Bermuda tem demonstrado estar bem preparada para estes eventos. Em 2010 foi atingida pelo Furacão Igor (o mais intenso da temporada, embora já enfraquecido, tendo atingido a ilha como Cat.1). O furacão passou por cima da ilha sem deixar estragos de maior e foi devastar a costa da Terra Nova. 

Abaixo a transcrição do boletim de aviso inicial do NHC: 



> ZCZC MIATCPAT2 ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> 
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## adiabático (14 Ago 2011 às 20:29)

A depressão tropical #7 foi elevada pelo NHC a tempestade tropical (GERT) e deverá passar sobre a Bermuda esta noite.


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2011 às 10:05)

A enfraquecer muito rapidamente


----------



## MSantos (17 Ago 2011 às 00:34)

> ...GERT DEGENERATES TO A POST-TROPICAL LOW...



GERT enfraqueceu e o NHC prevê a sua dissipação à medida que se desloca para Nordeste, possui neste momento ventos de 65km/h.

O NHC não emitirá mais nenhum aviso sobre este sistema.


----------

